# raw brisket in fridge, how long?



## jack (Sep 26, 2007)

how long is it safe to leave unopened, vaccum packed brisket in the fridge before cooking it. sell by date is end of oct.


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 26, 2007)

Jack I'm not really sure, I wouldn't go more then a week. Like I said I'm not sure of the right answer, but I've had it in there for a week and it was ok.


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

I agree with SFL, I wouldn't go longer than a week. But I am not positive either.

Someone will know the answer I'm sure.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 26, 2007)

it "SHOULD" be fine...........notice the quotation marks.............

you cooking it soon i hope..........if not........put that baby in the freezer quick...........


dude


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 26, 2007)

Check out this site it may help

http://ag.ansc.purdue.edu/meat_quali...d_storage.html


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2007)

At 35 or less..till the end of Oct. The FDA "guarentees" it. The VacPak is amazing. But I bet your fridge is 40-ish.... couple more weeks anyhow. Don't repack it!


----------



## walking dude (Sep 26, 2007)

i agree Rich........don't take it outta that cyropack........best thing it could be in


dude


----------



## chris_harper (Sep 27, 2007)

i would leave it in the fridge, in the cryopac, and open the night before i smoked it. i would definitely smoke it before the date on the package. it would just set in the cold section at the store until then anyway.


----------



## t-bone tim (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been my experience ( been in the meat business 24 years ) that the sell by date is a date the manufacturer says the product will last too ...it's not a magical date that the product spoils on and should be wholesome at least 1 week after that date ,if properly handled at 38 * or below IMHO...


----------



## goat (Sep 28, 2007)

The meat is less than 5 days from slaughter date by the time that it reaches the retail store.  I always like to age my meat 28 days before they cut, wrap, and freeze it.  Most small local packing houses do not like to see it hung more than 14 days as after that the carcass usually requires a little more trimming and they are afraid people will ***** about not getting enough meat back.

As long as you keep the meat under 40 degrees there is no problem keeping it in your refrigerator for up to 3 weeks after purchase date.  I do this on vac sealed steaks a lot.  I have also done it on briskets and was pleased with the results.  I think that some competition cookers age their briskets also.  Google wet aging.


----------

